# Compile Error in Hidden Module



## vikingtom09 (Jun 12, 2009)

I run Office Home and Student 2007 on XP Pro SP3. Whenever I open Excel or Powerpoint - same when closing tehm - up pops a window stating:

"Compile Error in Hidden Module:AutoExecNew" (or similar)

What is the cause for that and can I get rid of it? It does NOT occur when opening or closing Word. I can't figure it out.
Thanks!:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## mitasol (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd be running a scan for spyware first.


----------



## vikingtom09 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks - I run spyware, have a very good anti-virus program. In my humble opinion, this problem is caused by something I cannot decipher myself. What is 1) a Compile Error and 2) where are the hidden modules?


----------



## mitasol (Jan 17, 2009)

Autoexec is a macro/function that runs when an office application like word, excel etc starts. Macro viruses used to be very common, not so much any more though. Start Excel, hold down the alt key and press the F11 key - this will open up the visual basic editor - check the left hand side for modules and look for an autoexecnew function.

Also check the XLSTART folder in the microsoft office\officexx folder where xx is the version of office you are using.


----------



## vikingtom09 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks mitasol!
I'll check that out in the morning and I appreciate your help. At least I now have a clue !


----------

